# Tomcat 6 aktualisiert  nicht JSP Datei



## LordDarkness (20. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe ein kleines Problem. 
Ein apache-tomcat-6.0.18 den ich als lokalen server benutze, wo ich einige JSP's daruf laufen lasse. 
Ändere ich die JSP etwas, liest er trotzdem die "alte". 

Ich habe mehrere sachen schon ausprobiert
- den cache von Tomacat zu löschen, hat aber trotzdem nicht funktioniert
- Dateinamen geändert, auch nicht funktioniert
- die server.xml Datei den autoDeploy auf "true" gesetzt

das wars, es funktioniert immer noch nicht, was kann ich noch machen?

Danke im voraus.

Gruß Lordi


----------



## LordDarkness (21. Oktober 2009)

Das gleich problem habe ich auch wenn ich mein Java Programm darauf laufen lasse -.-


----------

